# My Cham



## Nigel (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, so this is my little nosy-be panther chameleon. Hes one of favourite reps that I own as he has such a great character. Anyway, hope you like him as much as me  and sorry for the crappy pics, they really dont do him any justice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

The pics are far from crappy ... Hes well nice, love chams big time...he really is gorgeous.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i love the second one, he looks lovely and the pictures are great


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his lovely


----------



## Nigel (Feb 24, 2008)

cheers for all the comments


----------



## Beckki121 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lovely pics there not crappy atall
how old is he?


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

hes very handsom, i love there mittens lol


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aw wow, I would LOVE a chameleon! He's certainly a handsome boy!


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely nosey,I keep noseys,yemens and pygmy chams


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

lovely cham you have nice colours


----------



## Rudy (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow! What a beautiful creature!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

beautifull pictures....and what lovely colours


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, he is really lovely. 
I'd love a cham.


----------



## x.froggy.x (Apr 1, 2009)

Awww you cham is absaloutly adorable!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, hes really nice! o.0


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Nosey be's are my fave chams!!

If I eventually get one it has to be one of these! x


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely, great pics  xxx


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

He's a gorgeous chameleon! I have a female veiled cham and I love her to bits! She's my fave pet too, just don't tell the others, lol!


----------



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

awesome cham, hes a handsome little fella great pics too


----------



## dumbo rat (Oct 2, 2009)

awww he looks great! i would love a cham. i like the second photo - thats brilliant


----------

